# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  My 1 year old vivarium

## davwong

Here is my year old vivarium 60x45x60cm ( pick up this last CNY when someone left it at the void deck during spring cleaning ). It houses 3 copper cheeks and a four line tree frog and also some neon tetras. More plants will be added soon.



This photo show my vivarium corner. Had a new tank waiting to be set up soon.



Here are some of the frogs.


Copper Cheek


Copper Cheek


Four Lined 


Four Lined 


Four humpy dumpies sitting on a branch.........................


Move away I want my photo taken first.............................. :Blah:

----------


## davwong

Having a problem with uploading of files.

----------


## Justikanz

Davwong, you can upload your pictures onto the AQ Gallery. It makes viewing easier.  :Smile:  You can refer to this link: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...671#post228671

Nice vivarium corner... A good idea, indeed!  :Smile: 

And what a good catch! That setup would have costed you up to a couple of hundred dollars if you got it newly planted off the shelve...

----------


## Fei Miao

Nice tanks and cute frogs. Is that a neoregelia in the 3rd picture, how's it doing in the vivarium environment? I would like to have some in the new setup.  :Smile:

----------


## davwong

Yes it is, just trying it out hope it not to wet for it.

----------


## real

very nice setup! Those curvy branches give the vivarium a very natural look. I like the picture with 4 dumpies sitting in a row, looks like a frog chorus  :Grin:  

Is that four-lined frog from the same LFS I bought?  :Wink:

----------


## davwong

Thanks for the comments on the setup. Will be adding more plants to it as it look abit empty now. Yes the four-lined is from the same LFS, use to have one of it but it escape.

The whites love to sit on the branch when the light is off. Hope to take a photo of 7 of them sitting together.




> Davwong, you can upload your pictures onto the AQ Gallery. It makes viewing easier.  You can refer to this link: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...671#post228671


Thanks Justikanz, manage to upload the photos.

----------


## Fei Miao

Ooo... the dumpies look sooo.. cute, would love to see your set-ups live!  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

Davwong, try to avoid quoting the whole text from the post which is directly above your replies. It makes the thread easier to read.  :Smile: 

I am wondering... Whether the 4-line and the copper cheeks will fall prey to the White's Tree Frogs...

Ken, I also have a neos in my vivariums. They seem to like the humidity... But they can lose stripes when there's not enough light... But do note that their bottoms should not be too wet to prevent rotting...

----------


## davwong

Hi Justikanz

The Whites are in another tank from the one feature above.

----------


## Justikanz

:Laughing: 

I always thought they are from the same tank! Worried too much...  :Razz:

----------


## Desmond

Hi,

I saw a website of a guy in US breeding dart frogs and there are for sale! Very cute little buggers!  :Grin:  was even tempted to try having a pair of them. The guy had a whole basement dedicated to pleco and dart frog breeding  :Shocked:  . Anyway, your set-up is very cool! Would love to see it

Desmond

----------


## davwong

Use to keep dart and mentlla before when it was not so illegal then but now I think not.

----------


## Fei Miao

The tank looks awesome.  :Well done:  What substrate did you use for the 60x45x60 set-up, the average temp and did you use any cooling/misting system or fan?

----------


## davwong

Hi Ken 

The substrate I use was expended clay balls, fine meshes follow by coco-peat then top up with live mosses. Had not measure the temp will measure it and let you known latter. Planning to add a cooling fan on timer soon.

Was inspired by Chin's setup at wild-sky website (a great site for vivarium with lots of photos)

http://www2a.biglobe.ne.jp/~wild-sky...hint030115.htm

----------


## Fei Miao

Good site, could you add this to the sticky on vivarium site? Thanks!

----------


## davwong

Just to update my Vivarium after second year, abit untidy. Also some photos of my ***.






Also some photos of my ***.

----------


## Fei Miao

Any full shots of the tank? Your frogs looks healthy, did you encounter any problems during the 2 years, would be good to share your experience.  :Smile:

----------


## davwong

> Any full shots of the tank? Your frogs looks healthy, did you encounter any problems during the 2 years, would be good to share your experience.


Will tidy up the tank first before posting more photos of the vivarium. The *** are ok not much problem they are easy to keep. It seem no one selling them anymore. For the copper cheeked had about 6 but now left 1. Just bought a mister will find time to install it.

----------


## EvolutionZ

your frogs looks like as if they are smiling :Laughing:

----------


## Panut

I just have to say.. your tanks.. looks.. 


 :Well done: 
 :Well done: 
 :Well done: 
 :Well done: 
 :Well done: 
 :Well done: 
 :Well done: 
 :Well done:

----------


## davwong

*Frontal View* of the Vivarium after cleaning the glass panel.



*Side View*



More photos of the smiling ***.

----------


## Don90

Wow your frog is very fat and cute!  :Grin:  I heard they change colour sometimes also right?

anyway, do you have some kind of filtration to get rid of the frog shit? and do they actually shit in the water?

----------


## Jervis

Interested to learn more about keeping frogs from you... do share with us more  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

That frog kinda looks like Buddha  :Grin:

----------


## mercury

What is ***? some Tree Frog? do they make any noise?

----------


## davwong

> What is ***? some Tree Frog? do they make any noise?


*** = White tree frog, yes they do make loud noise if set off by loud car noise passing by or even at time the TV too.....

----------


## Charismagnetic

Not only is your vivarium awesome. Those frogs are imo really cute and it must be nice to be able to own them.

Forgive me but may I ask if they are like newts 'status' in Singapore. That was the softest way I could put the question.

I am probably not going to get newts now but if the opportunity does arise, I would.

Thanks for posting such cool pictures.

What do you feed them btw?

----------

